# I am new, but did search and can't find answer to DTC U1000 for 2005 Altima?????



## stephaniemcinturff (Feb 21, 2006)

I cleared the code & don't even know what model the code reader was; however, need to know what code is.....something to do with emission, but maybe something with communication malfunction or something??? If anyone has some suggestions, it would be much appreciated. Already wento BAT site and some others, still can't find info for 05 Altima or codes other than P's.

Please HELP!!

THANX.....girl needing info


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Never heard of that one before. Did a little searching and found U1000=SCP Invalid or Missing Data for Primary ID. Affraid that's all the help I can give, as I have no idea what it means. 2005 Altima, under warranty, take it to the dealer, they should get it taken care of free of charge.


----------



## stephaniemcinturff (Feb 21, 2006)

*U1000????*

Thanks for the response....I will take it in to the shop, just wanted to know how urgent it was since I already erased the code to make the light go off.
I think I will also try to look it up in an actual manual.....Appreciate the research you did!!







WATSON1 said:


> Never heard of that one before. Did a little searching and found U1000=SCP Invalid or Missing Data for Primary ID. Affraid that's all the help I can give, as I have no idea what it means. 2005 Altima, under warranty, take it to the dealer, they should get it taken care of free of charge.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

might be a newb question, but if it's a cel code, shouldn't the cel come back on after a little while anyway? you should still be able to get the code i think anyway, cuz that's how emissions inspection guys can see if you've cleared a code to try to pass recently.


----------



## stephaniemcinturff (Feb 21, 2006)

*Yes...a NEWB question......*

However, new I might be to the site....I did my research to located the explanation for the code prior to posting. Sorry for another newb comment, but what exactly is 'cel,' this is an emission code reading U1000 and I just erased it on the 19th. I really don't know what it is, why it is, when it is, or how to determine the answers to these questions; all I do know to do next is consult the specification manual. 

Thanks for your help,
DTC Code needing encryption for U1000





eyesack said:


> might be a newb question, but if it's a cel code, shouldn't the cel come back on after a little while anyway? you should still be able to get the code i think anyway, cuz that's how emissions inspection guys can see if you've cleared a code to try to pass recently.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

cel, ses, sel, they're all the same (check engine light, service engine soon, service engine light). All they mean is that the computer has found a problem with the emission control system on your car. I would actually suggest going to Autozone or Advance Auto (both do diagnostic checks for free). They will give you the real number for the code. The number you have there (U1000) is probably a code specific to the brand of tester that was used instead of the normal codes that are put out by the manufacturer. (Ex: P0100). I hope that helps clear things up a little.

The fact that the light came on was not a good thing. If it was erased and did not come back it could have just been a quirk. If it comes back then its a problem that needs to be fixed. 

I agree though, its under warranty... you should take it in... it could very well be something that you will regret not doing later on when the warranty expires and "shit hits the fan". Good luck with it.

Darktide


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Everybody posts a nOOb question sometime or other, cause at one time we were all nOObs. Yes, all the differnet SES CEL etc... are the same thing, the engine light. If you clear it, it will come back on if there is a problem, may not be immediate, but it will come back until the problem is fixed. The car is under factory warranty, take it in.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

I think the U1000 code is for a CAN communication problem. There may be a problem with the ECM(engine) communicating with another control module like the TCM(transmission) or ABS control module. You will definitely need the Nissan CONSULT to check this out further. The generic code readers won't give you much info. Definitely take it in to the dealership for repairs.


----------

